# LS Tractor



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

What a hunk of junk. I'd be getting a new machine and it wouldn't be an LS.
I've owned Deutz Allis, New Holland and John Deere, broke a few things that were my fault, but never had so much down time like this guy is experiencing in only one year of ownership.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Danny has definitely caught the raw end of the deal on his homestead. I hope he gets his situation resolved...but that's why I don't like new tractors. Too much electronic stuff to go wrong... regardless of brand!


----------



## Falfrenzy (Aug 20, 2018)

If he didn't report it under the Lemon Law provisions or similar action with or without his lawyer involved I don't have many positive things to say.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

I would tell them where to put that pos. I'll keep my 1968 MF 180.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

pretty bad for a rebadged new holland. I want to upgrade tractors but fear this high tec junk. I have a 35 year old ford that has never broke down . sure I put a battery , belt and a water pump on it but it was not broke down when it was done.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

ticndig said:


> pretty bad for a rebadged new holland.


Not quite true, however New Holland does sell a few LS tractors labeled LS New Holland as a cheap line.
LS tractors are Mitsubishi, made in Korea. New Holland is owned by Fiat.


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a LS 4145H that is a year old and I love it. I guess my positive experience balances out the negative one. There are many reasons for buying "old iron" and many reasons for buying new. It was the right decision for me to buy new based on my circumstances.

The person who is experiencing the issues with his tractor just hasn't spoken to the right person in the company yet, or he hasn't been squeaky enough yet. I have had to do that a couple of times in my life. If I had time I would tell you my Verizon story. It was epic.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

LS builds tractors for New Holland.
Case, McCormick, Montana are a few others are LS in a different color.
I have met and spoken with Deep South Homestead several times. He actually had an LS before that with a front axle issue.
He is doing the right thing by publicizing the issues.
That said, LS is no better or worse than the other leading brands. The biggest boondoggle to hit tractors are the Tier 4 electronic emissions. 
The idea of regen, or requiring a tractor to burn more fuel for an extended period in order to reduce emissions can only come from the government and your pocket book.
I've owned Kubotas, John Deere, Case, Mahindra and they all have their issues. 
The John Deere 1025E, junk. The Kubota B3350 is a regenerating nightmare. Mahindra is an asian plot to overthrow the American farmer thru malfunctions.
I've owned 4 Ls tractors and currently own an R4047. It is a 2014 pre emission motor. It is a beast that loves me.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

crehberg said:


> Danny has definitely caught the raw end of the deal on his homestead. I hope he gets his situation resolved...but that's why I don't like new tractors. Too much electronic stuff to go wrong... regardless of brand!


About 2015 is when the Tier 4s became part of every tractor 25hp or more.
Tractors that are built to sit, dig and wallow in mud, suntan for months at a time and sleep outdoors in rain and snow should not have sensitive electronic crap that the buyer has to pay extra for and pay again to fix.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

crehberg said:


> Danny has definitely caught the raw end of the deal on his homestead. I hope he gets his situation resolved...but that's why I don't like new tractors. Too much electronic stuff to go wrong... regardless of brand!


Also newer auto's ... One thing goes wrong and the auto won't start.


----------

